# My first horse! Whatcha think?



## Indiana2 (Mar 30, 2014)

I think she's gorgeous!


----------



## Cori Moss (Mar 17, 2014)

Gracie has an elegant, good-moving look to her. she has a huge, kind eye and a trim throat-latch. Her neck is long, but appears to tie into her chest too low. She has some slope to her shoulder. She has a prominent withers that will hold the saddle in place and a strong, short back. I see heart-girth depth and volume, but she is short in the croup and lacks muscle down her butt, flank and stifle. Her legs aren't heavy boned, but look substantial with a hoof large enough to support her. Her pasterns look a bit long, but she's fairly well balanced and looks like she's really smooth to ride


----------



## Catdog88 (Oct 3, 2011)

Wow! Her pasterns Are kind of long. I never noticed that!! We are working on building up her butt, flank and stifle . Thanks!!!

She is a Thoroughbred/Welsh cross.


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

Now she, is an awesome horse. I think you couldn't have bought a better partner  Don't see anything bad that's worth mentioning. Maybe the only thing is her neck which is a tad long, but if she carries it well while moving it should be fine. Lovely, lovey mare. Congrats!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

This is an attractive horse, have fun with her. She has her faults but she is so gorgeous.


----------



## Sallypop (May 19, 2014)

I think she's a cracking example of this crossbreed.

I think it's hard to judge horses who are not used to us - e.g., I wouldn't know where to start with a QH! But over here in the UK I'd say this horse is very well made!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she is a really cute mare. Congrats.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

This is a nice horse. A VERY nice horse for a first horse! You must be one of the few novices who actually have the patience to save up a decent purchase price and wait for the perfect horse to come along. Kudos to you! I know my first horse was just the first horse that came along.

She's not perfect, no, but with proper conditioning she should be able to do whatever you want to do with her. She looks like an athletic type.

Her pasterns aren't long. They match her cannons. What they ARE is too sloped. She should be conditioned carefully and perhaps booted while jumping to support those tendons. Her black front hoof has a lower heel and possibly longer toe than her white front hoof, which could just be how she's made [and WILL make the pastern more sloped than it would otherwise be] or could be bad farrier work. Her feet are otherwise lovely, but the pattern is repeated in the hind [opposite, the white hind hoof has a low heel, only very slightly] so I couldn't tell you which.

I love her. I would be proud to have her in my paddock!


----------



## Sino (Jan 12, 2013)

She is absolutely stunning. Good luck with her in the future.


----------



## Catdog88 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks everybody! I had to take my time in finding the right horse, mainly bc I am a timid rider. Grace is very forgiving and has already taught me so much.

I appreciate everyone's constructive feedback! Y'all rock!!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Aww confidence builders are the best <3 I had one for a while, he was the naughtiest dang pony I have ever met but no matter what he threw at me he never successfully frightened me... and considering the number of nasty falls I've had that's pretty impressive. Although I did get a bit too confident because of him and had some even worse falls as a result when I moved on to my next horse [he was 12.1hh, I outgrew him] I still draw on the confidence he gave me. You never forget your confidence builder!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I think you have found a rare gem, looks good and safe as well, can't beat that. I hope you have a long and happy life together.


----------

